# White algae? Sponges?



## stoopkid (Jan 2, 2012)

I've started noticing this white stuff more and more. It's right around in one place, where I think there is the most current in my tank. I'm recovering from some green hair due to lack of cleanup crew due to a fish that we are now rid of. Anyway, what could this stuff be? They look like sponges we had once in the filter but those were much bigger and fewer. I was considering using some phosphate sponge to deal with the green hair, it's not getting worse but it's taking a long time to go away. Might that help with whatever this is?

Thanks.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Pineapple sponges.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yea, you got a crap load there don't ya. Those aren't harmfull, no worries. Get some GFO in there to lighten up your Phosphates, that oughta do ya.
Chemipure Elite
GFO
Phosguard
Phosban


----------

